# Audi TT 2009 Mk2 Convertible Alarm Siren Location



## AndyJay (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all....
I'm having problems with my alarm going off at random times.
I've read on here about the siren batteries leaking and ruining the PCB.
I want to take it out to check the state of it, but have read conflicting posts on where it's actually located.
Some say the boot, others say under the front wing!

Can anyone advise me please.
Any other help much appreciated.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## AndyJay (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all....
I'm still no wiser as to where the alarm siren is located.
When it goes off, it does sound like it's coming from the front right-hand side of the car.
It's just knowing the exact location and getting to it.

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The alarm siren seems to be located in the right side fender well for both the Coupe and Roadster.

Looks like you'll be pulling off the fender well to get to it. Have fun with that! Please send pictures if you do. 

http://workshop-manuals.com/audi/tt_roa ... _overview/

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_382.pdf
http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_380.pdf

The link below is for installing lambo doors, but it does include a few pictures of the alarm siren can inside the fender to give you a better idea of where it's located.

http://www.ruefferperformance.com/media ... tueren.pdf


----------



## AndyJay (Mar 25, 2014)

If it wasn't for you SwissJetPilot, i'd be in a right pickle.
Thanks again and i'm soooo looking forward to taking off that fender well 

The alarm seems to have settled down for some reason, but no doubt it will rear it's ugly head again at the most inconvenient time. 
Your help will be invaluable.
Pictures to be added if and when.

Andy :roll:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While you're trying to get to that alarm siren, I'll schedule a root canal with my dentist. We can compare notes as to which was more fun! ;-) Looking forward to the pictures.


----------

